# Best duck load



## Jarred (Nov 26, 2008)

What do yall think is the best duck load, that doesn't cost  all that much but is still good quality.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 26, 2008)

Kent Fasteel #4's, got some at Bass Pro for like $12 a box with 10% discount. Best shot for the money imo.


----------



## GSUJake (Nov 26, 2008)

whatever patterns best out of your gun. Probably 3" #2s


----------



## CraigM (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't think there really is a "best"  I use remington nitro steels 3" #2's for $14 a box.

apparently the Kents around here have gold nilay shot in them because everyone wants $20+ per box


----------



## fatduckboy (Nov 26, 2008)

kent 3 and 4


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2008)

Kent fasteel  #1 and #4. Also like Black clouds


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 26, 2008)

Do #1 and #2's kick bad?
12 guage.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 26, 2008)

1 1/4 load  #2. anything that has 1400 fps or faster works well. Winchester seems to be the cheaper of the loads; however their pelletsa are not as round as the other brands. Remington nitro steel has better pellets and seems to kill a little better


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 26, 2008)

In steel shot,my greatest success has been with #2 or#3 shot.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 27, 2008)

Walmart has Winchester xpert #4- BB for 9.98 a box.  3inch 1550fps. I think that is the best deal out there.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Shmelton  for the Wal-Mart  info. I cannot remember  when I have seen duck loads that cheap.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 27, 2008)

chase870 said:


> Winchester seems to be the cheaper of the loads; however their pelletsa are not as round as the other brands.




Just a cheaper version of Black Clouds. lol I shoot Experts and they pattern well in my gun. I shoot #2, 3, and 4 just depending. All 3 inch.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just a cheaper version of Black Clouds. lol I shoot Experts and they pattern well in my gun. I shoot #2, 3, and 4 just depending. All 3 inch.



You planning on shooting any of the 2.75 inch Fiochi steel that you picked up for cheap at Robinson's?  I am once I shoot up my 3 inch Remington steel.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 27, 2008)

The "Best" duck load I ever used was 1.5 oz of Lead #4s. Kills with authority. Few cripples. 

The best "no tox" load I have shot is the Kent TM 1.5oz #5s.

I have 2 flats of Kent 3" 1 1/8 oz Fast Steel BBs to shoot up this year- if I hunt this season.  Steel is in my experience, a poor substitute..


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 27, 2008)

best too LOAD them in a pot an make dumplins with em ....!!  DUCK.!!!  really sticks too your ribs !!!  yall gimme some of them ducks an we will get fat an happy !!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 27, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> best too LOAD them in a pot an make dumplins with em ....!!  DUCK.!!!  really sticks too your ribs !!!  yall gimme some of them ducks an we will get fat an happy !!!



RNC,

It's dang good to have you back on here!  We got to get you hooked on quack.......then you'll never want to sit in another deer stand as long as you live.

Speaking of deer, did you kill any with that MAK I traded you?


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 28, 2008)

i'am now trying black cloud 31/2 #2. better than plain steel shot so far.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 28, 2008)

steel sux...period...but I like the heaviest loads available in #2's to #4's...sure wish we could shoot lead though. Doe's anyone have a copy of any type of study showing more ducks are lost to lead poison than crippled up by steel each year?...and why in the heck can I shoot ducks with steel then go back to the truck, get some lead #8's and go shoot snipe over the same exact grounds??-sorry vent off...


----------



## sweet 16 (Nov 28, 2008)

Winchester or Kent 1 1/4   3's. Safety concern: When boating wear life vest. Seen to many young folks coming up to docks loaded down with shells etc. , no vest


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 28, 2008)

hevishot said:


> steel sux...period...but I like the heaviest loads available in #2's to #4's...sure wish we could shoot lead though. Doe's anyone have a copy of any type of study showing more ducks are lost to lead poison than crippled up by steel each year?...and why in the heck can I shoot ducks with steel then go back to the truck, get some lead #8's and go shoot snipe over the same exact grounds??-sorry vent off...



AMEN and AMEN again


----------



## sweet 16 (Nov 28, 2008)

At Eufaula WR the ranger checking you in uses a magnet. Only time I've seen that. I've forgotten the last time I had a clean Kill on one shot of steel. Gotten to the point I take 2 3/4 steel 6 to finish them off.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 28, 2008)

sweet 16 said:


> At Eufaula WR the ranger checking you in uses a magnet. Only time I've seen that. I've forgotten the last time I had a clean Kill on one shot of steel. Gotten to the point I take 2 3/4 steel 6 to finish them off.



That is a good program that I follow at times. Sea duck hunting taught me to waterswat at any sign of life. They dive and are lost. Dead center an Eider or Scoter and if he twitches- he gets another shot........


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 28, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You planning on shooting any of the 2.75 inch Fiochi steel that you picked up for cheap at Robinson's?  I am once I shoot up my 3 inch Remington steel.



Yeah I am trying to use up what I have in my holder before I use them.


----------

